# Requesting Assistance from Currently Employed, U.S. Engineers and Scientists to Complete an Academic Research Survey



## Chad M (Apr 16, 2017)

All,

I am conducting an academic research study of engineers and scientists currently employed in the U.S. on workplace perceptions and behaviors.  Participation consists of completing a single, anonymous survey, which at a moderate pace should take approximately 15 minutes.  The survey can be accessed at the following link:

https://mcob.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_39up1gTWMMZgRGR

Thank you for your consideration. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

Note: This attempt to collect responses is a part of a larger effort including two plants in Southeastern and Southwestern U.S., a technical center in Southeastern U.S., a two research and development centers in Northeastern U.S., and posting notices on various professional engineering boards (engineeringboards, LinkedIn, etc).

V/r

Chad


----------

